# Helm für Breit-Schädel



## Hoss78 (5. November 2017)

Ich suche für meinen Schädel einen Enduro Helm. 
Das Problem ist nicht der Umfang (60-61) sondern die Breite. Die meisten Helme sind ja eher länglich oval und das ist Inkompatibel mit meinem Kopf der im Bereich knapp hinter den  Schläfen zu breit ist. Also wie so ein Fußball geformt . 
Hinten und vorn ist quasi immer genug Platz.

Wer hat einen Tipp?


----------



## Hoss78 (5. November 2017)

Ach ja. Die Lösung ist nicht unbedingt eine XL Variante, von denen es wenige gibt... da die dann wiederum einen zu grossen umfang haben und dann wackeln.

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (6. November 2017)

TroyLee


----------



## Lisma (6. November 2017)

Hoss78 schrieb:


> Wer hat einen Tipp?


Schreib mal kurz noch welche Helme bzw. Marken du schon durch hast.


----------



## wadl (6. November 2017)

Habe ne ähnliche Kopfform und bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Helm...
Fürs MTB habe ich den hier: http://casco-helme.de/fahrrad_products/CUDA/index.php wahrlich keine Schönheit... aber passt und ist obendrein noch super komfortabel.
Fürs RR habe ich den: https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-race-1-white/ wobei mir die UVEX MTB Helme nicht passen.


----------



## Seb_87 (7. November 2017)

Der iXS Trail Evo ist auch noch relativ breit


----------



## frogmatic (8. November 2017)

Hoss78 schrieb:


> Ich suche für meinen Schädel einen Enduro Helm.
> (...)
> Wer hat einen Tipp?


Hab einen ähnlich geformten Kopf in kleiner, und bin jetzt mit Endura MT500 fündig geworden. Das ist einer der wenigen Helme die mir in M, wie ich eigentlich brauche, von der Breite her passen.
Leider teuer...


----------



## Hoss78 (8. November 2017)

Ich habe eine Alpina Mythos & Bluegrass.
Modell des zweiten kann ich nicht lesen, weil ich das Styropor ausgeschabt habe damit er mich nicht drückt ;-)


----------



## wadl (15. Januar 2018)

Hoss78 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Alpina Mythos & Bluegrass.
> Modell des zweiten kann ich nicht lesen, weil ich das Styropor ausgeschabt habe damit er mich nicht drückt ;-)


Bist du mittlerweile fündig, wenn ja - was hat gepasst?


----------



## Hoss78 (15. Januar 2018)

Leider noch nix gefunden. Alle die hier genannten habe ich ausprobiert. Nix passt. Breite Schläfen!


----------



## Seb_87 (15. Januar 2018)

Hoss78 schrieb:


> Leider noch nix gefunden. Alle die hier genannten habe ich ausprobiert. Nix passt. Breite Schläfen!


Hab heute meinen Oneal Warp bekommen und ich hab auch ne grosse Birne (xl)

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H3OPlus (17. Januar 2018)

Habe auch eine große Murmel auf den Schultern.
Der iXS Trail Evo ist wohl eher ein schmaler Helm, den durfte ich auch zurücksenden.
Ich habe das Wochenende auf der Opti in München den POC Tectal aufprobiert und der ist schon gut, ABER
der MET Roam ist für breite Köpfe gemacht (den habe ich).
Viele Verstellmöglichkeiten in Höhe, als auch Umfang.

Doof ist nur, dass die Kinnriemenausgänge am Helm fest sind und man schauen muss, ob die Ohren für den Helm am richtigen Fleck sitzen.
Warte sehnsüchtig auf meinen. Kommt Freitag mit der Post. Der Erste, da war das Visier verzogen aber Lieferant war kullant.




Da ist ein Unboxing von dem Helm zusehen.


----------



## Vicious6circle (30. Juli 2022)

Würde mich interessieren was es nun würde 🤔


----------



## Coogh (30. Juli 2022)

Den hier werde ich mal ausprobieren. "Passform: fällt normal bis breit aus" https://www.testberichte.de/p/giro-tests/isode-mips-testbericht.html


----------



## h00bi (7. August 2022)

Bei Motorradhelmen wird auf den US Webseiten der Hersteller oder in großen Shops oft die Passform angegeben (oval/round/round-oval)
Evtl. bei MTB Helmen ja auch.

Ich fand es meganervig als ich meinen letzten Motorradhelm gekauft habe und weil ich sehr genaue Vorstellungen hatte was ich wollte sehr intensiv gegoogelt, wollte nicht zig Retouren oder hunderte von Kilometern zu Shops fahren.
Gefunden hab ich meine Idealvorstellung übrigens nicht, aber einen sehr gut passenden Helm mit abnehmbaren Abstrichen.


----------

